# My PC Can't find my Printer.



## Mike (Jul 4, 2015)

I have a strange problem, my printer works fine,
till I want to print a CD, then the computer can't
find the software!

The computer is a 64bit machine, but the printer
software (32/64bit bundle) keeps going into the 32bit
area and I don't know how to fix it, I tried for hours
last night, removing and re-installing the software.
I tried all sort of things, my next move might be to
delete all the 32bit software, instal the printer to see
if that works, then reinstate the 32bit stuff back from
the recycle/trash bin.

Has anybody got any ideas that I might try please?

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2015)

What do you mean by "print a CD" ????


----------



## Mike (Jul 4, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> What do you mean by "print a CD" ????



I mean to print directly on to the back of a CD, it is
much neater than a label, I never was able to get a
label on straight.
The finished print looks professional too.
The printer has to have the facility to do
this and the disc has to be printable.

Mike.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2015)

Check out some YouTube videos. That may help.


----------



## Mike (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the tip 911.

I managed to get it fixed after 5 days!

Turns out that the Windows 8.1 is not very good at removing
software via the Control Panel.
I had to physically remove it from the program files and from
the registry, after the control panel had supposedly done it all.

Mike.


----------

